
A village where every cop has been convicted of domestic violence - hhs
https://www.propublica.org/article/stebbins-alaska-cops-criminal-records-domestic-violence
======
throwaway3627
Population: 556

These sort of villages probably have massive unemployment, huffing chemicals
and alcoholism too... which leads to fights and DV. In Canada, they're almost
always "dry" (banned alcohol) areas for these reasons, but Prohibition doesn't
address the underlying socioeconomic ills, only puts a small BandAid on it.
Most work is usually fishing, farming, federal/state/local government or
mom&pop craft or retail self-employment.

